# Vorschaubild



## elbe13 (6. Juni 2007)

hallo leute

so hab folgenedes problem 

hab jetzt eine neuere photoshop version auf dem rechner cs vorher 7.0  und vorhher hat es mir die bilder als miniatur vorschau im ordner immer angezeigt und jetzt zeig es mir immer nur die feder an und ich muß das bild dann immer öffnen damit ich weiß welches Bild es ist 

Kann ich das irgendwie einstellen 

hoffe ihr blicks was ich meine 
grüße


----------



## Alexander Groß (6. Juni 2007)

Ist zwar etwas älter aber vielleicht hilft es dir ja trotzdem: Vorschau Problem



Alex


----------



## elbe13 (6. Juni 2007)

ja danke hat weiter geholfen ! nur leider hat keiner so ne richtige lösung 
hoffe es bekommt noch jemand raus denn es nervt mich immer photoshop zu laden !

aber danke 

grüße


----------



## Alexander Groß (6. Juni 2007)

Hat der Registrypatch auf dem Link denn keine Wirkung gezeigt?


Alex

Nachtrag: noch gefunden


----------



## Muster Max (6. Juni 2007)

Adobe hat die Funktion deaktiviert. Das nennt sich bei Adobe Innovation. Die lassen sich 
immer wieder gerne etwas neues einfallen um den Endnutzer zu ärgern. Ich persönlich
habe arge Bauchschmerzen dabei einen Patch aus einer unbekannten Quelle zu installieren.

Also bleibt bei mir diese Funktion deaktiviert und ich bin stattdessen gezwungen den Adobe
Dateibrowser zu nutzen um die Thumbnails meiner PSD Dateien anschauen zu können. Nach
ca. 3 Jahren gewöhnt man sich allmählich an den hackeligen, unrundlaufenden Dateibrowser
von Adobe. Juhuu :suspekt:

mfg Muster Max


----------



## elbe13 (6. Juni 2007)

mh versteh deine bedenken aber ich habs trozdem gemacht  und es ist toll und funktioniert 1 a

alex hatte den Registrypatc total übersehen juhu und es ist toll endlich seh ich alles 

danke danke danke ick freu mir
hoffe der Registrypatc  ist korrekt und macht mir jetzt keine probleme aber egal jetzt freu ich mich erstmal

weiß ja wo ich mich hinwenden muß wenn ich nen prob hab


----------



## Devil87 (12. Januar 2008)

Guten Tag zusammen, 
ich habe das gleiche Problem und wollte auch das Regsiterpatch runterladen.
Der Hacken ist, der Link ist nicht mehr gültig, kann jeman einen neuen Link oder so hier 
rein Posten? 

Danke im voraus  ^^


----------



## Alexander Groß (12. Januar 2008)

Such doch auf der verlinkten Seite einfach nach Minitaturansicht. Da kommen dann die neuen Links.


Alex


----------



## Devil87 (12. Januar 2008)

Die Seite öffnet sich garnicht bei mir, die einziege Seite die sich öffnet ist eine Englische, wo ich auch bereits gesucht habe. Zwar habe ich eine manuele suche gemacht, da ich kein Englisch kann und trozdem nichts gefunden -.-.


----------



## Marius Heil (12. Januar 2008)

Hi,

der Einfachheit halber häng ichs einfach an den Beitrag ran.
Es ist übrigens kein Patch aus Fremdquelle, lediglich die dll von Photoshop CS und ein paar Registry Einträge zum Registrieren der Shellerweiterung. Kann man ja per Editor überprüfen, dann ist man sich sicher.

Marius


----------



## Devil87 (12. Januar 2008)

Super danke dir, hoffe es klappt. 
Ich danke euch allen sehr ^^
nur die dll datei kann man leider nicht so öffnen wie du geschrieben hast  mit dem editor


----------



## Alexander Groß (12. Januar 2008)

http://blog.gotchi.at/?s=miniaturansicht


Geht das jetzt?


Alex


----------



## Devil87 (13. Januar 2008)

Ja es geht, nur mit leichten Fehlern, werden nicht alle PSD Daten angezeigt aber der größte Teil jetzt danke dir. ^^


----------



## Marius Heil (13. Januar 2008)

Hi,

mit öffnen war nicht die .dll Datei gemeint. Vielmehr die .reg Datei, in der sieht man alle Einträge, die in der Registry gemacht werden wenn man sie doppelklickt.

Wenn nicht alle Vorschaubilder angezeigt werden hilft als den Ordner neu aufzumachen. Außerdem muss man in Photoshop einstellen, dass er die Vorschaubilder in der psd Datei mitspeichert. Ich bin mir nicht sicher, obs direkt mit Kompatibilität maximieren zusammenhängt.

Viele Grüße,
Marius


----------



## Devil87 (15. Januar 2008)

Okay, ich werde dann mal schauen ob es so eine Einstelung es gibt bzw finden kann. Danke für den Tipp.


----------



## ConnyCola (21. Mai 2010)

Hi hab grad die Lösung meines Problems mit den Vorschaubildern bei     Windows 7 mit Photoshop CS4 gefunden 

http://mysticcoder.net/mysticthumbs.html

War so stolz... da musst ich das einfach irgendwo posten.

Hoffe ich kann jemandem weiterhelfen. 
Gruß


----------

